
Test our new online data warehouse for free - RecordEvolution
https://repods.io/
======
RecordEvolution
We have recently launched our new product REPODS
([https://repods.io](https://repods.io)) and would like to hear your feedback!
REPODS is an online data warehouse service for managing and analyzing data
histories in data pods. Data can be imported via various interfaces, which
facilitate the integration of all data (ERP, CRM, etc.). IoT devices can also
stream data directly to a data pod for cross-analysis with all other data
warehouse data.

Data Pods are compact data warehouses equipped with storage and computing
resources and all necessary tools. Each pod runs on its own infrastructure for
maximum security and stable performance. The infrastructure can be flexibly
scaled within a few seconds. REPODS is the ideal solution for small or medium-
sized companies, as well as departments of large companies that are looking
for a modern and lightweight industry 4.0 data warehouse solution.

Already starting from 0€ monthly you can create your own Pod. Both flat rates
with pre-defined resources and a freely configurable pay-per-use model are
offered.

